# The Walking Dead (new zombie show on AMC)



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Anybody else catch this last night? I'm a big fan of the comic that it's based on, so I was worried about it not living up to my expectations, but, judging from the first episode it looks like I had nothing to worry about. I really loved it and can't wait to see more. 

I read on Facebook that the premiere got better numbers than any other AMC show ever has, so the future is looking bright so far. I think I'd riot if they cancelled this any time soon.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

We watched it today and I'm excited to see more. It's a bit too much horror for me, but it's got me hooked for now. It's certainly not my typical show, but what a great pilot!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Yep, we set up a series recording and just watched the first episode.  Can't wait for more.  But that deputy is dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It definitely looks like it should be interesting.  Based on AMC's recent hits, I'm hoping this one does well too.  Of course I really did not like Breaking Bad or Mad Men, so maybe this'll finally be one I can enjoy.  There's just something about post apocalyptic scenarios I enjoy in movies and television.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I saw part of the Walking Dead movie on Sat. afternoon, and there were many ads for the series to premiere Sunday night. I wasn't able to see either the beginning or ending of the movie, (darn!) but what I saw in the middle was pretty good for a horror movie. I had to leave at the pint where the one man got blood from an "infected" in his eye and was shot by soldiers.

I was wondering if the series had any of the same characters or storyline?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Tam said:


> I saw part of the Walking Dead movie on Sat. afternoon, and there were many ads for the series to premiere Sunday night. I wasn't able to see either the beginning or ending of the movie, (darn!) but what I saw in the middle was pretty good for a horror movie. I had to leave at the pint where the one man got blood from an "infected" in his eye and was shot by soldiers.
> 
> I was wondering if the series had any of the same characters or storyline?


You must be thinking of something else, there is no movie of The Walking Dead. It's originally based on a comic series that is still ongoing. The scene you described sounds like something from 28 Days Later.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I watched most of it I think. I haven't read the comic,but have heard nothing but good things about it. I love zombie movies also. That said...I didn't really like The Walking Dead episode. Kind of slow and boring and I just couldn't get into it. It seemed like a soap opera with zombies in the background to me.


Spoiler



The Deputy talks about his marriage troubles with his friend and partner. He gets shot and goes into a coma ( I guess.How long was he out?). Frantically searching for his dear wife and son. We find out his friend and partner is now hooking up with his wife.


 Very soapy. I don't know...maybe I have just watched too many zombie movies and expected too much from a tv show. It just didn't grab me.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes I saw this. I liked it quite bit. Look forward to it. I have the 1st Vol TPB but haven't had a chance to read it.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm a zombie fan, enjoyed this though I am not familiar with the source material


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I love zombie movies and saw an ad for this (I don't know why, but I thought it was on HBO and because I don't subscribe to HBO I didn't think of watching it).  Sweet!  It's on AMC, I get AMC!  I hope there will be a repeat, because now I want to see it.  Anyone know if it'll be replayed?  Is it always going to be on Mondays?


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Actually I think the next episode is on Sunday night.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

It's on sunday nights.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

I saw it. I'm a big fan of the comic, which is an intense read. The first episode was pretty good. I'm wondering how they're going to maintain that mood over multiple seasons. Casting seem pretty solid. I think they missed a great opportunity to film it in B&W, though.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

julieannfelicity said:


> I love zombie movies and saw an ad for this (I don't know why, but I thought it was on HBO and because I don't subscribe to HBO I didn't think of watching it). Sweet! It's on AMC, I get AMC! I hope there will be a repeat, because now I want to see it. Anyone know if it'll be replayed? Is it always going to be on Mondays?


AMC replays its shows multiple times, just check your guide


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

No,


JimJ said:


> You must be thinking of something else, there is no movie of The Walking Dead. It's originally based on a comic series that is still ongoing. The scene you described sounds like something from 28 Days Later.


No, there is an old b/w movie by the same name. Also about zombies.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

jmkwriter said:


> I saw it. I'm a big fan of the comic, which is an intense read. The first episode was pretty good. I'm wondering how they're going to maintain that mood over multiple seasons. Casting seem pretty solid. I think they missed a great opportunity to film it in B&W, though.


I think some parts would be cool in B&W. Like him leaving the hospital.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't really grok zombies - but I love a good apocaplex so I tuned in. It was GREAT. I wasn't expecting scene after scene of zombie hordes attacking the living; there's no way a series could be sustained for very long if that's all it is. I am curious about the back story though. I'm assuming it's some kind of disease but does that mean they're not really dead? Is that why you can shoot em? Did the disease attack their brains? I'll be watching for them to fill in some of those details - I don't really expect answers yet but hopefully they'll fill it all in for me ...

The only thing I was disappointed with was


Spoiler



the half a woman zombie crawling through the park. If they're not supernatural, then shouldn't she be dead dead given that she didn't have a lower half to her body?


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Zombism, zombieism? Is generally a brain type disease.  If the brain is intact then it will continue to work.  This is why you have to sever the head or shoot it in the head.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm glad it got great numbers for the premiere... i'm not a zombie fan really, but I LOVED this show! Even got my wife to watch it and she loved it too! I found the acting to be really good and that made the characters interesting. That black father and his kid was so gut wrenching and yet fascinating too. My wife and I both really liked Survivors on BBC America and this has that post-apocolyptic feel but with zombies that I found myself oddly drawn too.


Spoiler



That scene where he rounds the corner on the horse was awesome, and I liked that in the stairway that there was no zombie in there even though I was sure there would be everytime he lit a match. Loved that just the possibility was scary enough...


 I am really excited for this series now!!!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

JimJ said:


> You must be thinking of something else, there is no movie of The Walking Dead. It's originally based on a comic series that is still ongoing. The scene you described sounds like something from 28 Days Later.


I just googled 28 Days Later and that was the movie I saw bits of on Sat. Pretty grim but quite entertaining. Thanks for shedding some light for me!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I though when he lit the match there would be the classic face right behind him.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I heard a review on Fresh Air describing how in the scariest scenes there's little or no scary music, in order to make it feel more realistic. I think that makes it even scarier!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to the next episode.  It's my favorite new show now ....


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Tam said:


> I just googled 28 Days Later and that was the movie I saw bits of on Sat. Pretty grim but quite entertaining. Thanks for shedding some light for me!


Your welcome 

28 Days Later is pretty good. There's also a sequel called 28 Weeks Later that's not half bad either.

Back to the show, here are some interviews, one with Andrew Lincoln, who plays Rick, one with Frank Darabont, the writer and director of the pilot and one with Robert Kirkman, the writer of the comic series. There are slight spoilers for the pilot if anyone hasn't seen it.:

http://blogs.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/2010/06/frank-darabont-interview.php
http://blogs.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/2010/11/andrew-lincoln-interview.php
http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/11/01/walking-dead-amc-pilot-kirkman/

I love how Andrew Lincoln's daughter described zombies. "They're like Big Bird for grownups." 

I also like that Kirkman promises surprises for people like me who know the comic. As he says in the interview, the fact that no one is safe (with the possible exception of Rick, but I wouldn't put it past Kirkman to kill him off eventually too) is a big part of what makes the comic great, so I'm glad that that will carry over to the show.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I heard a review on Fresh Air describing how in the scariest scenes there's little or no scary music, in order to make it feel more realistic. I think that makes it even scarier!


It is a very quiet show. Almost no soundtrack and it does make it a lot more intense.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, I saw it and this is a huge step up from the usual zombie story. I think I'll watch more because I like sheriff's story, but the horror kept me awake that night. It's on again right now (Fri., eve.) on AMC.

This series was really hyped for about 3 weeks before it's premiere, so if you watch AMC regularly, it'd be pretty hard to miss. No wonder the ratings were good.

Debra


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

The pilot was absolutely fantastic, which made last night's episode just a tad disappointing. I'm digging the fact that it doesn't seem to be about a zombie attack, but rather about the emotional and psychological trials of the few survivors. It seems to be a character-driven show so far, which should sustain it a lot longer than a simple story about the zombie apocalypse. The pilot at least was a very contemplative look at the horror of it all.

I love the way it's shot. I'm given to understand that most of the location shots were done on 16mm film, which gives it a certain bright, stark quality (I'm regurging stuff I've read--I don't know the first thing about film technology). Whatever the cause, those shots sure feel bleak and nervy. And I LOVE


Spoiler



that the stairwell scene in the first episode did not, in fact, feature a big "boo!" moment, and still managed to be so frightening. The sewer scene in the second one didn't resist the temptation, and felt cheap because of it.



The second one did seem to drop more into a shorter version of "Dawn of the Dead" or something, but second eps are always unstable with all the new characters being introduced, and in this case with a different director and writer.

I can't wait to keep watching...this will be the first AMC show I've actually watched, and it appears their reputation is well-earned.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I was on the edge of my seat last night. I can't believe they did that to that guy (on the roof)!

I still haven't had the chance to see the first episode, but I didn't think I lost anything. The only thing I assumed was


Spoiler



The wife is having an affair with that other guy


. Hopefully I can catch it on tv soon, otherwise I may have to hulu it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think my favorite part of this show is that it is "normal" and not meant to just be some horror gore fest. There are no stupid music stings to scare you, hardly any turn the corner and zombie jumps out of the shadows gags, it's just real. What does kind of irk me a little for no real reason is them calling these things walkers. Seriously, they're zombies. Everyone knows what a zombie is, if there was a zombie apocalypse we would call them zombies, not walkers. I also find myself feeling worse for everyong -but- the humans.


Spoiler



So far I've felt the worst for the horse and the poor half of a zombie girl pulling herself through the park.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> I was on the edge of my seat last night. I can't believe they did that to that guy (on the roof)!
> 
> I still haven't had the chance to see the first episode, but I didn't think I lost anything. The only thing I assumed was
> 
> ...


You know, it's funny, but my wife came to that same conclusion while watching the episode last night (


Spoiler



that they were having an affair before the zombie apocalypse, that is


). It hadn't even occurred to me that anything untoward would've been going on...just like a naive man, huh?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

It's already been renewed for a 2nd season! http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101108/ap_en_tv/us_tv_walking_dead_renewed


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

I hadn't realized the first season was only going to be 6 episodes 'til I read this on AV Club today.  I'm glad they reupped already.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I watched it Sunday. It was OK. Don't know if I'll watch it this weekend or not.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Totally missed it. Have to check listings. Love a good zombie tale.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> I think my favorite part of this show is that it is "normal" and not meant to just be some horror gore fest. There are no stupid music stings to scare you, hardly any turn the corner and zombie jumps out of the shadows gags, it's just real. What does kind of irk me a little for no real reason is them calling these things walkers. Seriously, they're zombies. Everyone knows what a zombie is, if there was a zombie apocalypse we would call them zombies, not walkers.


I agree!! Why in the world would they not be called zombies? They need to explain that well in order for it to fly. It seems kinda ridiculous.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

This past episode was much more of an action flick - and I enjoyed it  .... I'd still really like to know the back story ....


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> This past episode was much more of an action flick - and I enjoyed it .... I'd still really like to know the back story ....


You really shouldn't get your hopes up on that. Most zombie stories don't give you reason for the zombie apocalypse. It's just something the characters wonder about as they try to live through it.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

JoeMitchell said:


> You really shouldn't get your hopes up on that. Most zombie stories don't give you reason for the zombie apocalypse. It's just something the characters wonder about as they try to live through it.


Right, but I think this is the first television series about zombies (that I know of), so they have a lot more time for back story than a movie would.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Emily King said:


> Right, but I think this is the first television series about zombies (that I know of), so they have a lot more time for back story than a movie would.


I agree with that... I expect lots of backstory. At least I hope so.

I think that they call them "Walkers" is because that is what they do, that's all they do. And possibly because they have shown sadness to seeing their former humans now in this state. Maybe they felt zombie was too inhuman and "walker" is a pretty benign term.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

It could also be that the word "zombie" has become a bit of a cliche'.  Although the show is based on a comic book series that was begun quite a while before the current zombie-blitz going on in film and basically everywhere else.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Archer531 said:


> I think that they call them "Walkers" is because that is what they do, that's all they do. And possibly because they have shown sadness to seeing their former humans now in this state. Maybe they felt zombie was too inhuman and "walker" is a pretty benign term.


True, clearly all the survivors have friends and family who are now lost to them - who wants to call their loved one a zombie?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I guarantee we'll see some back story, I just hope they don't go crazy with it like happened with lost.  But I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the second season was back story into what caused it.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> I guarantee we'll see some back story, I just hope they don't go crazy with it like happened with lost. But I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the second season was back story into what caused it.


Some of the behind the scenes vids on AMC's site stated they are sticking closely to the Comic. And Robert Kirkman is highly involved with the production, so I don't think we'll see anything out of the oridnary.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Emily King said:


> Right, but I think this is the first television series about zombies (that I know of), so they have a lot more time for back story than a movie would.


Dead Set from the BBC was one of their short one season series that was a zombie series. It was recently shown in the states. I liked it, very grim, most of it took place on a reality TV set. No back story.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

Anybody watch last night? I thought it was a great bounceback episode after the second one fell into the action-horror hole. I was particularly


Spoiler



moved by the big reunion scene between Rick and his wife and son


, although she's got some 'splainin' to do...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Yup, I watched it and I'm liking it more and more. 



Spoiler



I think the wife did explain what happened. Supposedly Shane told her her husband died. And because he was taking such an active role in their lives (her and her son's), of course she's going to start to fall for him. So I think 'his best friend' has some 'splainin' to do!



I loved the ending. Though,


Spoiler



I don't think Dixon is dead!



And I noticed they call them 'geeks'. What's up with that?!


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

Spoiler



Oh, I don't think he's dead, either. Though I don't know where he could've gone.


This spoilers thing is getting ridiculous...maybe we should just edit the thread title to include one overarching "spoiler alert."

Yeah, the "geek" thing is a little annoying, but I guess there has to be a derogitory term for them that fits basic cable. I'm not sure if it was in the comics or not...never read them.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The Geek thing makes more sense when you look at the history of the word and don't give it today's connotations in which it is something to be plastered all over a tiny car full of computer techs.  Geek originally meant fool or freak and still means crazy in Dutch.  Geek was also a term used frequently to describe freak show performers in carnivals.  I still think it's awfully silly to not just call them bloody zombies instead of all this walkers nonsense, but I've heard zombies called geeks before though I can't recall where, so it's not unheard of.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> The Geek thing makes more sense when you look at the history of the word and don't give it today's connotations in which it is something to be plastered all over a tiny car full of computer techs. Geek originally meant fool or freak and still means crazy in Dutch. Geek was also a term used frequently to describe freak show performers in carnivals. I still think it's awfully silly to not just call them bloody zombies instead of all this walkers nonsense, but I've heard zombies called geeks before though I can't recall where, so it's not unheard of.


Ah! I've learned something now, thank you. In that context it makes perfect sense. But I can still support them not using the zed-word.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

This show was a total surprise to me. Very, very good. I was bummed though, at the end of Sunday's episode, to hear that there are only 3 (or 4?) more episodes this season.. This is by far my favorite show on television right now.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

WilliamEsmont said:


> This show was a total surprise to me. Very, very good. I was bummed though, at the end of Sunday's episode, to hear that there are only 3 (or 4?) more episodes this season.. This is by far my favorite show on television right now.


Yeah, the season is only 6 episodes. Considering how good it's doing I'd bet the second season will be longer.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

JimJ said:


> Yeah, the season is only 6 episodes. Considering how good it's doing I'd bet the second season will be longer.


13 episodes for the 2nd season I heard. Yay!!! Love this show!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.thehdroom.com/news/The-Walking-Dead-Season-Two-Almost-a-Year-Away/7872

Hate to break the news here, folks, but it looks like season 2 won't premiere until October!
Now, to keep the show in the loop (seeing as how an average fan can have short term memory and get hooked on some other series over the next 10 months....) AMC might wait to release the DVD box set in the summer.

Now, Breaking Bad (One of my faves) should be running IT'S 4th season during next summer and I'm sure AMC will run commercials then. Sometime this past summer Breaking bad had announced that they might run mini-sodes during our own waiting period to "connect" the end of the 3rd season with the start of the 4th season since, we, too, have a long wait betwen seasons

But I would rather wait and allow them to place it where they think best than to have them rush a new season along just to give us a new season before we lose interest
Anyway- I thought you guys might like to know their sked


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Last night's episode was so good ... though I was kind of ticked off why John just couldn't say he dreamt about digging holes.  His reluctance to spit it out annoyed me.

I'm curious to see if they join the hospital/retirement home group, now that their camp has been 'discovered'.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm betting they don't join the Vatos, since that looks like a serious dead end (pardon the expression).  It looks more like they're going on the move, which seems to me like something they should've done a long time ago.  Sitting in one spot like that, within shuffling distance of a major city, seemed like it was just asking for trouble.

I can't wait until Hawkins from Jericho and his son catch up to them...he's an awesome character.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes another awesome ep last night. I'm loving this show.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

So, is anyone here trying to win a "stagger"-on role?  It might be fun to get the full zombie make-up treatment!
I am now thinking that the father and boy who found Rick will not be on again this season.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I was contemplating trying to win, lol, but I never win anything!

I was a little peeved why the dude in the army base wouldn't just open the darn doors knowing they were alive and not walkers.  Seeing the preview for the next episode, I'm dying to know what's going on with Amy!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I was stunned when Dale saw Shane a nice steady aim last night. I feel bad for him though, he's gonna get dragged into their little triangle.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

julieannfelicity said:


> I was contemplating trying to win, lol, but I never win anything!
> 
> I was a little peeved why the dude in the army base wouldn't just open the darn doors knowing they were alive and not walkers. Seeing the preview for the next episode, I'm dying to know what's going on with Amy!


As an Atlanta native, I feel compelled to point out that it wasn't an Army base (they talked about going to one) - they were at the CDC (Centers for Disease Control) in Atlanta.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Meemo said:


> As an Atlanta native, I feel compelled to point out that it wasn't an Army base (they talked about going to one) - they were at the CDC (Centers for Disease Control) in Atlanta.


So that external shot with all the dead people was the real CDC building? coolness points for that ...


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

I liked that last episode a lot, and can't WAIT for the season finale next week.

In troubling news, though, the director/producer just fired the entire writing staff.

http://www.avclub.com/articles/frank-darabont-decides-frank-darabonts-script-was,48444/

Apparently it's because he likes to write (or rewrite) everything himself anyway, so they were effectively dead weight. Not sure I buy that, but if those first six eps were in fact just him writing, I'm cool with it. They'll find other jobs...right?


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

Jon King said:


> so they were effectively dead weight.


Oh, I see what I did there...oops. Pardon the expression.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> So that external shot with all the dead people was the real CDC building? coolness points for that ...


Well, honestly I don't know that that's *the* building, I've been away from Atlanta for a loooong time. But they do film around Atlanta and the CDC is in Atlanta - I just know they were talking about going to the CDC and then would try Ft Benning (which is in fact about an hour & a half from Atlanta, as they said) if they couldn't find anyone at the CDC. I tried to find a Google image of that building, and saw a glass front building but I'm not sure it's the same building, and I deleted the show from the DVR so I can't check.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

The CDC thing is an interesting diversion from the comics and I'm curious to see where they're going with it. I really hope Rick and company don't get tasked with finding some mystery cure or something. The comic is about ordinary people doing everything they can to survive and I'll be dissapointed if the show turns into some quest to find a cure or figure out why it's happening.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

JimJ said:


> The CDC thing is an interesting diversion from the comics and I'm curious to see where they're going with it. I really hope Rick and company don't get tasked with finding some mystery cure or something. The comic is about ordinary people doing everything they can to survive and I'll be dissapointed if the show turns into some quest to find a cure or figure out why it's happening.


It looks like this is a mechanism to give a little back story ... I hope they at least explain why only one guy is left inside and all the other CDC people went out to be lunch ...


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

JimJ said:


> The CDC thing is an interesting diversion from the comics and I'm curious to see where they're going with it. I really hope Rick and company don't get tasked with finding some mystery cure or something. The comic is about ordinary people doing everything they can to survive and I'll be dissapointed if the show turns into some quest to find a cure or figure out why it's happening.


I've not read the comics, but I know from other sources that the show's creators have deliberately decided to go in different directions with the story. That makes sense to me, since anyone who's read the comics would know what's coming. I've also successfully avoided all the spoilers out there from the comic-readers who seem intent on mapping out the entire story arc before we're into the show very far. I agree that making the show into a "race against the clock" to find the "miracle cure" would really cheapen it. I trust AMC, so I'm not too worried about that happening, or if it does it'll be handled well.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Jon King said:


> I've not read the comics, but I know from other sources that the show's creators have deliberately decided to go in different directions with the story. That makes sense to me, since anyone who's read the comics would know what's coming. I've also successfully avoided all the spoilers out there from the comic-readers who seem intent on mapping out the entire story arc before we're into the show very far. I agree that making the show into a "race against the clock" to find the "miracle cure" would really cheapen it. I trust AMC, so I'm not too worried about that happening, or if it does it'll be handled well.


I'm fine with them changing the story. They've already changed a lot before the CDC thing. I just don't want them changing what the comics are about, which is survival, not saving the world. That being said, I'm not really too worried about it. Darabont and AMC are both great and it seems like Robert Kirkman (creator/writer of the comic) seems pretty heavily involved, he even wrote the episode before last. I'm just being a paranoid fan


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a little worried about the direction of the story, but of course I'll keep watching.

As soon as they started talking about going to the CDC, I immediately thought "I bet they'll find some mad scientist type who causes problems".

And it looks like that's exactly where they're heading.  I hope there's a twist to it.  I hate being able to guess where a show is going.

Still love it though.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone else bummed about last night's episode?

Why introduce a character, who I think could have been a strong one, only to


Spoiler



kill him off


??

I hate that we have to wait until next year to watch it now ... but I am looking forward to AMC's new show - The Killing. Saw a preview of it last night and it looked really good. Reminded me of another TV show, and the movie Gone Baby Gone.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought that episode was brilliant.  If this ended up as just a 6 episode mini-series, then that's a brilliant ending.  If it got picked up for a second season (hurray!) then it's ready to go without some cheesy re-write like 'Heroes' season 2.  But then I love a story that doesn't end with everything neatly tied up and resolved ....


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome episode, totally caught me offguard.  I was surprised the guy wasn't a mad scientist, and that was cool.  The opening was awesome.  It's a shame we have to wait another year.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I loved the episode too. I was terrified that they were going to


Spoiler



kill off Andrea. She turns into a great character in the comic and I would've been upset if they killed her off like that. I was really happy, not only that she made it but the way Dale convinced her to leave. That was a great scene.



Can't wait until next season and I've already preordered the first season Blu-Ray from Amazon.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

I was actually more worried they were going to


Spoiler



kill off Dale. He's turned into really the voice of wisdom in the regular cast


.

A good episode, but not great as a season finale, IMO. It really has to be hard creating a whole season's worth of story in just 6 eps, especially considering when they did it, they didn't know they were getting a second season. I liked Jenner's character a lot, and anyone else pick up on his name being so similar to the discoverer of the smallpox vaccine (Edwin vs. Edward)? OK, neither did I...I read about it on AV Club.

Now that long, agonizing wait for next fall...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Jon King said:


> Now that long, agonizing wait for next fall...


that part is going to be torture.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> that part is going to be torture.


At least they're releasing the DVD/BD in March instead of a week or two before the new season like most shows do, so we'll have something to hold us over. It is still going to be torture though LOL


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I got caught up last night when the wife and I finally got to watch the last 3 episodes back to back to back and I thought it was awesome! I haven't seen or read any of the comics so it's all new to me. I was just blown away by how much happened and how it seems so real, it lacks that hollywood style that would make it feel fake. I am also bummed it's only 6 episodes but it got great ratings and critical success so i'm sure it will be a longer run next year!


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

I'm so bummed. I saw the first three episodes and then my satellite was disconnected for a week while I moved into a new house. I got all connected last week and was excited to watch, but all of a sudden AMC was no longer available. I called Dish and they said it was a special promo through the end of November, and it's no longer available unless I upgrade to a package that's $25 more/month.

Ridiculous. Guess I'll wait for the DVDs...  or find it somewhere else..


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

For those wondering why they don't call them "zombies" here is the answer from this interview with Robert Kirkman:


> The main reason is because "zombie" is a term that we are accustomed to hearing, and when the characters run around saying "zombie" it takes you out of the story. This is supposed to take place in a world where no one has ever heard of a zombie before. So we just don't use that word. Everyone they encounter will have different names for zombies. Some people are calling them "geeks" in the show. I think we will eventually find a group of people that call them "roamers" and "lurkers" and "biters" like in the comic.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Got my season 1 blu ray today and am watching the first episode now.  It's great to finally see this in HD and filling up my screen.  Stupid DirecTV doesn't carry AMC HD.  Can't wait for the new season this Fall.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

I am so glad for this thread.  Yall just reminded me why this is one of my favorite tv shows.  Too bad we still have another six or 7 months till the next season.


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, AMC has certainly been knocking them out of the ballpark. First Breaking Bad, and now The Walking Dead. I should really go back and brush up on the comics before the 2nd season starts.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

JimJ said:


> Got my season 1 blu ray today and am watching the first episode now. It's great to finally see this in HD and filling up my screen. Stupid DirecTV doesn't carry AMC HD. Can't wait for the new season this Fall.


I got my season 1 blu-ray too, also looking forward to watching in HD. I do like DirecTV but REALLY wish they would get AMC in HD!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

This is making me really thankful for Dish and AMC in HD.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

The wait is long for season two.

Planning to buy the dvd (don't have a blue ray player).

Read the comic if you haven't already, it's great and gruesome.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, I was a little late to this party but I spent the last 2 weeks watching the first 2 seasons and am excited about the 3rd season starting tonight. Despite having a bit of a love/HATE relationship with it all so far. I find the humans impossibly dumb and slow moving, I am often yelling at them to "hurry up" or "look out!"... (I am sure my neighbors are a little concerned) the fact that they never really "look" around, despite the fact walkers pop up everywhere, really drives me crazy. I also found the stories a bit soap opera-ish and many of the characters unlikeable, even the kid. When supposedly "searching" for Sophie, I wanted to slap all of them except Darryl... they didn't even look! Even when supposedly out looking, the actors spend most of the time looking at each other or the ground.

Oh and the sexism! The last thing I would do in an apocolyptic world is some dude's laundry! The first thing would be to learn how to use a gun. I was not surprised to see the writers were 99% men. There is one woman and she wrote just 2 out of the 19 shows that aired so far.

Also, I am no expert but zombies aka *Walkers* should not be able to run... 

All that said, I am hooked!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

The whole zombies running thing has always been a point of debate among horror fans. I think the idea at work in TWD is that "fresh" zombies can be very fast and agile, but as time goes on they decay and become less mobile. Since we're still in the somewhat early days of the outbreak, most of them are fresh. As long as they don't get superhuman speed, I'm fine with running zombies. In fact, it would make sense that they could possibly be faster than humans, or at least have more endurance, seeing as how they wouldn't get winded or feel any pain that a human would. 

As for the sexism, I think you'll really like the new character, Michonne


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

The two big cliff hangers in the last episode...


Spoiler



which one may be this new character you mentioned and what looked like a walled city... have me very intrigued...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The writers may be mostly men, but one of the 2 executive producers is a woman - she's been on the "after show" (Talking Dead, which is great) a couple of times. And of course a guy wrote the comics. Love The Walking Dead - will have to watch it streaming tonight because DISH dropped AMC. Will get the season from Amazon if they have a season pass, or else from iTunes...but I'll miss seeing Talking Dead!

And I think most everyone hates Carl at one point or another - hence exhibit A:
http://www.collegehumor.com/article/6743808/10-reasons-why-the-walking-dead-should-just-kill-carl

Did you catch any Atlanta landmarks?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes! Made me a little home sick(I'm now in So Cal in case you missed the memo  ). The park they used where (he goes after the halfed walker lady) and it is also where they staged Carl's school (actually a parks & rec building) was two blocks from my old house! I also think their house & the one he hides out in with the Black Dad & his kid was in my hood too, Grant Park... 

I have vague memories of people talking about zombies all over town but did not make the connection till I watched the show.

Sorry u have Dish, that sucks. I really like Direct TV if thats an option?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I knew you'd moved to So Cal now, but I'm from Atlanta so remembered you'd lived there - neat that you recognized places near where you lived.  It "felt" like Atlanta and Georgia to me.

We love Dish - have had it for years with no issues until now - I think there's equal fault on both sides so we aren't interested in switching, plus we just got the Hoppers which we love.  I just bought the Season Pass from Amazon so will be able to watch it using the Roku to stream to the TV the next day for $1.89/episode.  I rarely watch it as it airs anyway so it's a good solution for me.  Dish had given us a credit that'll cover that at least.  Mad Men is the other that I'll need to watch that way.  

Great show last night...with the usual "NOOOOOOO!!!!!" moment for me.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> Oh and the sexism! The last thing I would do in an apocolyptic world is some dude's laundry! The first thing would be to learn how to use a gun.


I don't find sexism as much as stupidity: case in point, last night's premiere where someone got bitten for getting as close to a walker as possible AFTER establishing knowing that this was a stupid move. It's like the writers go "insert dumb tragic move 3,711" here to play on audience sympathies. Added to stupid human tricks would be last season between Andrea and Lori over fresh laundry. When the zombie apocalypse hits, the concern should be knowing how to kill the dead rather than worrying whether your clothes have that sun-kissed, floral scent.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's back!  And it was a damn fine first episode.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I knew you'd moved to So Cal now, but I'm from Atlanta so remembered you'd lived there - neat that you recognized places near where you lived. It "felt" like Atlanta and Georgia to me.
> 
> We love Dish - have had it for years with no issues until now - I think there's equal fault on both sides so we aren't interested in switching, plus we just got the Hoppers which we love. I just bought the Season Pass from Amazon so will be able to watch it using the Roku to stream to the TV the next day for $1.89/episode. I rarely watch it as it airs anyway so it's a good solution for me. Dish had given us a credit that'll cover that at least. Mad Men is the other that I'll need to watch that way.
> 
> Great show last night...with the usual "NOOOOOOO!!!!!" moment for me.


So wait you can watch it right away? That is great but am guessing that shows on Showtime are not the same. This is my first season with no Dexter, I decided to wait cause I did not want to mess with my current tv package. Is it possible to stream now? I don't mind paying for it!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Lisa J. Yarde said:


> I don't find sexism as much as stupidity: case in point, last night's premiere where someone got bitten for getting as close to a walker as possible AFTER establishing knowing that this was a stupid move. It's like the writers go "insert dumb tragic move 3,711" here to play on audience sympathies. Added to stupid human tricks would be last season between Andrea and Lori over fresh laundry. When the zombie apocalypse hits, the concern should be knowing how to kill the dead rather than worrying whether your clothes have that sun-kissed, floral scent.


I so agree! Especially about that laundry argument, it made me hate Lori and I was not crazy about her anyway...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> So wait you can watch it right away? That is great but am guessing that shows on Showtime are not the same. This is my first season with no Dexter, I decided to wait cause I did not want to mess with my current tv package. Is it possible to stream now? I don't mind paying for it!


Looks like it doesn't work that way for Dexter - I suppose it depends on the show's creators, or maybe the network. But yep, with a season pass you can usually watch the day after a show airs. We haven't bought that many episodes, but a few. The season pass gives a 5% per episode discount and you can cancel any time.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

That episode alone was better than anything in season two.  Probably the best episode since the pilot.  I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree Jim, I thought it was well done, loved the singing around the camp fire especially. I did figure out that


Spoiler



the old man was probably going down when he went with them at the end. He was not with them when they took the yard and really why risk him, not only cause he is old but he is also their only healer... way too important to risk.



Here is a funny little aside to my viewing of the premiere... I recorded it so I could speed through the commercials. All was good till they got the final scene...as they were going into the tunnel my screen froze but the sound kept going, so at first I thought it was part of the show.  It took me a minute to figure out the DVR was screwed up. I stopped it before I heard too many spoilers, just a lot screams and zombi growling. Luckily the 9pm show had not yet aired (on the west coast we see it at 7 & 9) and so I watched the end of that airing. Having to wait over an hour to find out what happened was a bit agonizing to say the least... !


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

It's back!!!  It creeps me out....I love it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow! This season is pretty great so far, last night was crazy! Was sad to see


Spoiler



T-Dog go! Really? The one black guy in the main cast? Laurie I found annoying so I can't say I was real upset by that...


 It has been very interesting. Especially this crazy Gov character....


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

We are enjoying this season so much more than the last. My boys had insisted on recording the episodes and then fast-forwarding through all the endless talking parts last year, lol. Sadly, it wasn't hard to figure out what we missed.

And why does it bug me so much


Spoiler



that they added one minority to the group just as they killed off another


? For goodness' sake, I've been to Georgia, and is the population really so white?


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I am SOOO grateful that the folks at kindleboards are not arguing back and forth on the


Spoiler



Lori is still alive because Carl didn't shoot her and Carol found her and dragged her off and saved her life since Hershel taught her how and Rick is gonna be so surprised when he finds out she wasn't really eaten by that bloated walker


 theory. That is all I am reading on every other discussion board on the web. People here have some sense!!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I must be the only person who still enjoys this show.  It seems that an entire online industry has started that just wants to complain and hate on this show.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

balaspa said:


> I must be the only person who still enjoys this show. It seems that an entire online industry has started that just wants to complain and hate on this show.


Not at all - my family is all still loving it (except for my husband - it just isn't his kinda show, I think he'd like it overall but he always seems to walk in during one of the disgusting zombie parts bits). We're really enjoying this season - don't know what people aren't liking but I liked last season too and know there were folks who thought there wasn't enough zombie action.

And I love, love Talking Dead as well.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I don't usually watch zombie shows, but this is a cut above the rest because the characters are so well drawn. The obstacles are huge, the stakes are high, however, I'm not sure I like main characters being killed off so frequently and early in the season. The writer in me is saying that the season could go stale fast if they continue with Rick & co. staying in the prison while Andrea stays with the governor. There needs to be a major plot twist coming soon that doesn't involve killing off a main character, or the show risks becoming too predictable.

I have to say, though, that watching this show is almost like watching a train wreck. You know something terrible has, is, and will happen, but you can't take your eyes off it. And part of me feels a little depressed after watching. It's weird because I sit there thinking that was an amazing hour of TV, but now I feel kind of down.

Debra


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Tam said:


> I am SOOO grateful that the folks at kindleboards are not arguing back and forth on the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hmm, never thought of that and doesn't sound too likely since it was Carl's ideal to


Spoiler



shoot Lori


 but I don't think we've seen the last of


Spoiler



Carol


...

does any one else avoid reading the opening credits? sometimes you can guess what will happen just based on those...


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Every once and a while a show comes along that reminds me that somebody out there can actually put together some entertaining Television.  I felt the same way about Lost.

The biggest question I have is why can't there be more good stuff on television?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well it's good to see Rick come out of that funk but it was not fun to watch, am not really a Rick fan....

While Norman Reedus as Daryl continues to shine and add layers to his character while always staying authentic... I hope they keep expanding his character... I predict he will be the one to take his brother down.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree, I think he'll take out his brother.


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)

Cuechick said:


> Well it's good to see Rick come out of that funk but it was not fun to watch, am not really a Rick fan....
> 
> While Norman Reedus as Daryl continues to shine and add layers to his character while always staying authentic... I hope they keep expanding his character... I predict he will be the one to take his brother down.


We all hope it goes that way - and not the other way around.

Am I the only WD addict who has returned to watching the prior seasons on netflix because I cannot get enough?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was wondering what "mid-season finale" meant...? which is what they called next weeks episode. Apparently the show will be on a break until February after next week...when 8 more episodes are set to air. So we basically get two mini seasons.

FYI: If like me you are not familiar with the graphic novels, I suggest you avoid the IMDB board, it is full of spoilers...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep that's what it means - they did the same thing last season (don't remember about the first season).  Looks like next week's should be a good one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

gljones said:


> The biggest question I have is why can't there be more good stuff on television?


Now that _is_ the big question, isn't it? I have shelves full of box sets of old shows (X Files, Alias and so on) that outshine pretty much most stuff on the TV these days. Thank heavens for the occasional good show like TWD.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmm, really? I think there is an overload of excellent shows on TV these days. I am pretty amazed and find myself picking carefully what I can commit to time wise and what I might have to watch later on DVD, more than personally I can keep up with. I think it is an especially prolific time for excellent shows.

Dexter
Mad Men
Downton Abbey
Game of Thrones
Boardwalk Empire
Enlightened
Breaking Bad
Nurse Jackie
Homeland
The Good Wife
Nashville
Boss
The Killing
The American Horror Series
Damages
Revenge
True Blood (though the last season sucked, no pun intended)


----------



## deana (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope they don't kill off Daryl because he's the only character left that I actually enjoy watching right now.


Spoiler



And I'm SO into how they're slowly building Daryl and Carol's relationship. That last scene of him carrying her out...I could have melted!!


 He's not sexy or cute, but I love his charisma and straight common sense!

And he's funny, too.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

deana said:


> He's not sexy or cute, but I love his charisma and straight common sense!
> 
> And he's funny, too.


Ahhh... yes he is!










...both _sexy & cute_! Yum!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I am still processing this episode... I do have to wonder why ALL these groups are so hesitant to bring in new, unaffected people to their fold. I realize you need to be careful but it was not so long ago that this all happened and didn't Gene rescue Rick and bring him in well before they new who he was?

I just think there is strength in numbers and if it were me I'd be happy to welcome any other survivors....

I do realize the "Gov" is a power hungry ego maniac... but I still don't understand why they


Spoiler



killed all those soldiers, nor do I believe not a one would not have shot back, nor do I understand how he convinced the other men to shoot them in the first place.... ?



Anywho, I look forward to seeing what happens in February but to be honest, I am glad to have a little break... it is all a bit intense.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

While I'm still processing who's in the comics vs. the show. I got hooked on the comics a year ago after watching the show, so sometimes I forget the differences. 

The governor is pretty good at sizing up people in an instant; he knew Andrea craved a sense of belonging after months on the run, knew Michonne would be trouble. Doesn't mean he isn't all shades of crazy, but his wits are working for him.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

That does make a lot of sense T.L., I guess we can never know how'd we would react if the world went all zombi! 

Oh and I am right there with you on team-Darryl...


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Open question.  Who else besides me is more afraid of the governor than the zombies?  At least with the zombies you know what they are up to.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

totally! Zombies are more annoying than scary... where as a power hungry, sadistic, ego maniac with a touch of crazy... yikes!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

So, a fan of The Walking Dead shot his girlfriend in the back because of an argument about whether or not a zombie apocalypse could actually happen 

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/12/04/cops-l-i-man-charged-with-attempted-murder-after-shooting-friend-in-back/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

JimJ said:


> So, a fan of The Walking Dead shot his girlfriend in the back because of an argument about whether or not a zombie apocalypse could actually happen
> 
> http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/12/04/cops-l-i-man-charged-with-attempted-murder-after-shooting-friend-in-back/


By the sound of this news item, it's already started happening. Truly unbelievable!


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Tony Richards said:


> By the sound of this news item, it's already started happening. Truly unbelievable!


Just a reminder that there are some truly disturbed people out there.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The whole "winter finale" thing was last week, right?  And now we have to wait a few months before new episodes come?  I miss it already!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

balaspa said:


> The whole "winter finale" thing was last week, right? And now we have to wait a few months before new episodes come? I miss it already!


Yeah, it's back Febuary 10.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to say I was very underwhelmed by last nights episode... I just find Rick's behavior so frustrating and stupid. 


Spoiler



Yes, I realize he is losing his mind, but that aside... who died (besides pretty much everyone ) and made him King? It was not so long ago that he was an a lone stranger that the group rescued or that he was asking the old Vet dude for the same thing the people last night were asking... I just think that there is strength in numbers and if this was real life you would want every good able body human you could find? I hate that Daryl left but am sure he will return (cause really if he doesn't, I see no reason to watch at all) and I do understand that the problems his bro would cause but they could have tied him up and put him in a cell and figured that all out later... ugh.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, I agree, Cue, but, as I understand it (and I have not read them) that this Rick is a bit closer to the comic book version.  This is something that people just seem to have wanted, especially, as you might imagine, fans of the comic book.


----------

